# Girl names from Literature?



## SugarBeth

Help me out! I was thinking about classic women authors, but now I think there'd be more to choose from if I thought of girl names from literature. Ideas?


----------



## Incubator

I absolutely adore the name Harper - after Harper Lee who wrote To Kill A Mocking Bird - but my OH is Head of English at a secondary school and he says we're not allowed any names from literature or Shakespeare. I'm gutted as I just love Harper. I really like Cordelia too.


----------



## Alie

Ophelia from Shakespear's Macbeth.


----------



## Hebble

I'm thinking about this too, lets see:

Shakespearean:
Miranda
Desdemona
Juliet
Ophelia
Beatrice
Rosalind
Portia

Others:
Wendy (Peter Pan)
Alice (Wonderland)
Jane (Eyre)
Anne (Green Gables)
Pippi (Longstocking)
Moll (Flanders)
Sarah (A Little Princess)
Charlotte (Web)
Clarissa (Samuel Richardson)
Tess (D'Urbervilles)
Lyra (Golden Compass)
Hermione (Harry Potter)
Dorothy (Oz)
Bella (Twilight...sorry!)

I have also heard of literary names being used unconventionally, - Darcy for a girl after 'Mr Darcy' and apparently Heath Ledger was named after 'Heathcliff'.

Worst girls literary name ever? Veruca Salt! (Chocolate Factory)


----------



## RubyRainbows

Hester
Prynne
Pearl (her daughter!)


----------



## RubyRainbows

How about names _about_ literature:

Poet
Lyric
Story


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I always liked Viola and Ophelia.

Also Juliet from the classic :)


----------



## RubyRainbows

Out of the above suggestions, i love Harper... and Juliet... and Charlotte would be my 3rd favorite!


----------



## RubyRainbows

The Odessey has some cool names:

*Penelope*
Penelope is the wife of Odysseus, mother of Telemachos, Queen of Ithaka, and the object of desire for every nobleman in the land. Shes also a strong woman.

*Athene* (or Athena?)
The daughter of Zeus, Athene is the goddess of wisdom and patroness of warfare. 

Helen
Kassandra

Or -- And this may be my favorite! Estella :flow: from Great Expectations! I always envisioned her so beautiful & alluring!


----------



## SamLandD

someone said Cordelia, i dont know what the name is from but just wanted to say i love it! my son went to nursery with a girl called Cordelia, she was his "girlfriend" :) she was known as Cordi which i think is such a cute name! xxx


----------



## RubyRainbows

Shakespeare used the name *Silvia* for the love interest in his play "Two Gentlemen of Verona", probably intending to give the impression of a typical Italian girl though the name has come to be regarded as an English name.


----------



## MollyHeart

"Beatrix" after Beatrix Potter (definitely read her life story, so interesting !)

"Charlotte"

"Austen"

"Bronte' "

"Barrett" from Elizabeth Barrett Browning the poet who said "No man is friendless who has God and the companionship of good books" 
(love that quote)

"Juliet"

"Jane"

I too second the "Harper" after Harper Lee posted earlier

Also love "Harlowe" after Jean Harlowe the movie starlet

"Clementine"

"Anne" from Anne of Green Gables (don't forget the e )


----------



## Button#

Elizabeth
Kitty
Lydia
Georgiana
Louisa
Charlotte

Josephine
Meg
Amy
Beth

Scarlett
Melanie
Carreen
Sue-Ellen
India
Honey
Ellen

Emma
Harriet

Eleanor
Marianne
Lucy
Margaret


----------



## catfromaus

Emma!


----------



## porkypig

Alie said:


> Ophelia from Shakespear's Macbeth.

lol Ophelia is from Hamlet not Macbeth xx:dohh:

and i think Cordelia is from King Lear, one of his daughter's xx


----------



## iloveblue

I love the name Roberta (Bobby) from The Railway Children


----------



## karmah

catherine from wuthering heights.

violet
matilda
beatrice (beezus!)
ramona


----------



## SugarBeth

Thanks everyone, I got a few good ideas for options!


----------



## LoolaBear

some lovely names suggested, ive already got my names picked for future baby/ies but if i didnt i would definately be using Cordelia or Harper love them both :flow:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

catfromaus said:


> Emma!

:thumbup: My name :D I have always liked it lol

I loooveee Estella too!


----------



## HarmonysMum

I know you've already picked your names, but thought I'd share a list I compiled ages ago for anyone who is interested!

I love a lot of Harry Potter names, so they appear quite frequently.

Frederica (Lady Susan - Jane Austen)
Luna (Harry Potter)
Serafina (His Dark Materials - Philip Pullman)
Amy (Little Women - Louisa May Allcott)
Evelina (Evelina - Frances Burney)
Lily (Harry Potter)
Emma (Madame Bovary - Gustave Flaubert)
Emilia (Othello - Shakespeare)
Marietta (Harry Potter)
Bellatrix (Harry Potter)
May (Age of Innocence - Edith Wharton)
Ellen (Age of Innocence - Edith Wharton)
Celeste (The Custom of the Country - Edith Wharton)
Lucy (Chronicles of Narnia - C.S Lewis)
Mina (Dracula - Bram Stoker)
Camille (The Lady of the Camellias - Alexandre Dumas)
Dinah (Alice in Wonderland - Lewis Caroll)


----------



## Fireflies

I was looking at a lot of names from literature some time ago, so i know some of these have been added already but im just going to put the whole list of ones i like on here. 
Lots of Harry Potter names. Lots of Greek names from things such as Trojan Women by Euripides :) 

Firstly I love Sonnet as a name. Not a character or anything, but I LOVE that name.

Hermione (Shakespeare -Winters Tale then Harry Potter)
Luna (Harry Potter) 
Arabella (Harry Potter)
Hester (Scarlett Letter)
Celie (Color Purple)
Cassandra (Euripides & Shakespeare)
Helen (Most beautiful woman on earth & starts trojan war - euripides)
Helena (Midsummer Nights Dream)
Hermia (Midsummer Nights Dream)
Isabella (Measure for Measure then Twilight)
Iris (Tempest)
Persephone (Greek Myth)
Octavia (Cleopatra)
Portia (Merchant of Venice)
Reagan (King Lear & The Exorcist)
Rosaline/Rosalind (Romeo & Juliet)
Hestia (Greek Myth)
Hebe (Greek Myth)


----------



## fsugirl

Ophelia is from Hamlet :) Sorry for the correction :) I do love this name though


----------



## abc123x

How about...

Daisy - Great Gatsby
Estella- Great Expectations - I did a project with OH freshman year, comparing the Great Gatsby and Great Expectations, he has wanted an Estella ever since.
Olive- The Bostonians
Holden- The Catcher in the Rye
Annabel- Annabel Lee
Desdemona- Othello
Eleonora- Eleonora
Soraya & Jamila- Kite Runner
Shiva- Midnight's Children (a man in the novel, a womans name)
Sethe- Beloved
Anna & Kate - My Sister's Keeper
Gillian- Stranger in a Strange Land
Josie- Nineteen Minutes
Lolita & Valeria- Lolita


To be honest though, I love Harper.


----------

